# Fonts, where to get them?



## Murderer909 (Feb 1, 2002)

I was wondering if there is a good place to get Fonts for OS X. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## martinatkinson (Mar 18, 2002)

Hello!

Stop by http://macfonts.com/ and check out their links to tons of sites with Mac fonts.  These should work in both OS 9 and OS X.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## rinse (Apr 27, 2002)

go to www.fontalicious.com it is the best free font place anywhere.


----------



## martinatkinson (Apr 27, 2002)

Hello!

Can anyone recommend a program that can transform PC fonts to Mac fonts and vise versa?  I remember seeing something somewhere but can not find anything...

Thanks!

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 27, 2002)

My favorite font site is http://www.eliteentertainment.net/famousfonts/. These fonts are for windows, but you can use this to convert them to mac:
http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=4632&db=mac


----------



## bobw (May 2, 2002)

Try TransType for converting fonts.


----------



## macguy17 (May 5, 2002)

I agree, fontalicious is your best bet.
-macguy


----------



## BrianMalcolm (May 15, 2002)

anything from www.chankarmy.com is worth your time...

if you're lookin' for fonts for clientwork or are just lookin' to drool, http://www.t26font.com is also worth your time/effort/money (and they have student discounts)


----------



## rinse (May 16, 2002)

Ahhh... t26. 

They have some cool stuff. What a crazy company, you know they don't wear shoes at work, right?

Carlos Segura is one mofo with a lock on style. His companies make some cool ass stuff.... for another one, check out www.5inch.com ... the coolest blank CDs you'll ever see!


----------



## BrianMalcolm (May 16, 2002)

haha i've already spent over 300 dollars there... for all you segura newbies, here's his empire:

*SEGURA INC.*
http://www.segura-inc.com

*SEGURA INTERACTIVE*
http://www.segurainteractive.com

*T26 FONT FOUNDRY*
http://www.t26.com

*5INCH*
http://www.5inch.com

*THICKFACE RECORDS*
http://www.t26.com/thickface


----------

